# Rigid installed underground



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Make the joints up tight will be fine. A listed underground splice kit will be fine. Are you sure it's not CATV?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> Make the joints up tight will be fine. A listed underground splice kit will be fine. Are you sure it's not CATV?


Huh?

I need to run to a pool, and because of rock, I can't get down 18".


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

are you using threaded pipe (rigid steel)? As far as the aluminum you can splice it underground if you use a listed splice kit. The single wire you're talking about are you sure it's not a cable tv wire? Not sure what you mean by "huh" ? if you're talking pvc it still has to be 12" but not too sure where the threads come in. I think you should be a little more descriptive.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> are you using threaded pipe (rigid steel)? As far as the aluminum you can splice it underground if you use a listed splice kit. The single wire you're talking about are you sure it's not a cable tv wire? Not sure what you mean by "huh" ? if you're talking pvc it still has to be 12" but not too sure where the threads come in. I think you should be a little more descriptive.


I am sure it's al, not CATV.

I can't believe I forgot about those 3M splices, I feel like such an idiot!

Thanks!


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

heel600 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I need to run to a pool, and because of rock, I can't get down 18".


 :confused1: Huh. I forgot what I asked.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If the pipe runs downhill you might want to consider a box of some type prior to entering the panel for water to leak off. Water will ALWAYS get in the pipe. You either need to give it a way out prior to entering a panel at the pool or house or seal the conduits.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

What article of the NEC has the sizing for conduit drains??:whistling2:


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> If the pipe runs downhill you might want to consider a box of some type prior to entering the panel for water to leak off. Water will ALWAYS get in the pipe. You either need to give it a way out prior to entering a panel at the pool or house or seal the conduits.


 have you ever used these 
http://www.o-zgedney.com/PDF/R1thru24.pdf they work real nice. I state in my contracts that I'm not responsible for patching around pipes or water that gets in. But! if the water comes in from the inside thats my problem. So if I can't pitch the pipe enough I use the sealing bushings.:thumbup:


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

Are you calling an inspector a pig? :laughing:
I have that sign hanging in my office.

Useing THNN underground?


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

heel600 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I need to run to a pool, and because of rock, I can't get down 18".


CATV - Cable Television

If it's CATV it's probably coaxial cable.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

BackInTheHabit said:


> CATV - Cable Television
> 
> If it's CATV it's probably coaxial cable.


Sorry, I forgot that I also asked about the cut wire, as I really only intended to ask about the sch 80. Have a lot on my mind, that's why I went 'huh?"

It is not CATV. 

Thanks for the help


----------

